# Edit button gone?



## AVH (Jun 15, 2011)

Went to go edit something on my last (or any older) thread, and the 'Edit' button has disappeared, despite it saying "You may edit posts" at the bottom of the page...is there an explanation for this? 

edit: yet I just seen, and used here right now...wtf? Very confused...


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 15, 2011)

This has been the case for a while, the option to edit posts that are older than (I think) about 29 days is disabled to stop.... something. I don''t really understand what reason made this come in to play.

I think I read somewhere it was to stop people changing prices on FS items or something, but then maybe it should be an option reserved for OP's, not all posts.


----------



## AVH (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, sorry, I just read about this time-based edit thing...I don't care for that at all. We should be able to edit any post we make, at any time. Any way to fix this guys?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 15, 2011)

Dendroaspis said:


> Any way to fix this guys?



The usual. Ask Alex constantly. 

With a baby on the way I don't see this place being his current priority.

If you need something modified I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hopefully this isn't a case like one of the other threads where you're trying to remove pictures.....


----------

